# Cross Teaser and Planets Tutorials!



## HASH-CUBE (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all, Yesterday i bought a nice puzzle collection from next country and they are really cool,

3 puzzles:

CrossTeaser






Planets





and Brain String





i haven't found any tutorials for them, but i found only one for the cross teaser and one for the planets, non video tutorials.

this is the cross teaser tutorial
http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/crosstsr.htm

and this is the planets
http://www.geocities.com/jaapsch/puzzles/planets.htm

they are easy for now, except for the cross teaser it is kinda hard to solve for now... 

by the way, the price for the collection is about 20$

enjoy the tutorials...


----------

